# winds and coyotes



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going out tomorrow and they are calling for 10 to 15 mph winds. Is that to high to effectively call them in?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Never know till you try.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In a word, NO.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok I'm going to give it a shot


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beware the swirling wind !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Like I have said before, you are always downwind AND upwind of a coyote somewhere.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

That is very true I'm going to put a shooter down wind of me and were both gonna wear our sent blocker and hope for the best I'm going. To try and use the terrain to our advantage. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

On the really windy days you can try and use the wind to your advantage. You can try and use the wind to cover your sound so you can try and get a little closer befor you start calling.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've called coyotes in 30 mph winds. We called a cat last year in winds strong enough to blow us off the top of the truck.

Go get em.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...there is saying..........if you never try, you will never succeed !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't see what the fuss is with the wind, the swirling wind is your biggest problem, other than that I've hunted in some of the worst weather and have seen the most game, the upwind side the sound of calls do not carry as far but going the other way the sounds carry farther, if using any kind of decoy the predators will find it by sight as well the hunter finds the predator by sight, if you ever been around the duck hunting fraternity you will know how loud it gets with those duck calls blasting away on some very windy days--- the ducks or geese can hear them BUT come in by sight of the decoy's!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well put Rick!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...I am a duck hunter and it is true.

Another thing....windy days can be your best days duck hunting at least for me it is....I always look for calm areas. Leaward wind sides of woods, islands, dikes, and the likes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yep...I am a duck hunter and it is true.
> 
> Another thing....windy days can be your best days duck hunting at least for me it is....I always look for calm areas. Leaward wind sides of woods, islands, dikes, and the likes.


 YA when you see whitecaps on small ponds you know its windy, when you can hear the high whistle of a teal coming in but can't see till it goes by you at Mach 5 HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh man you know it....by the time you have your gun up they are like on the other side of your deeks and outta range.

Much better to have them locked up and heading in !

Love that sight ! ^ ^ ^^
^ ^^^ ^


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I went out and gave it a shot in the wind and I did 3 sets and call in one coyote form the next ridge over from my set up the wind didn't effect the calling but he was smart and had been called before he started circling down wind of me around 800 plus yrds away he finally stopped and just stared around when he was around 400 + yrds away he was a smart one. I didn't get a good shot at him because of the distance. I tried one on him and shot just over him. I had a blast thought and that's what its all about. Thanks for the help on the wind and you all were right it didn't seam to bother him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coming in and circling down wind is a survival instinct to coyotes, they at the least wonder what is making the squeeling noise and what is making it make it. Good job on the calling though.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Coyotes see wind day in and day out, whether calm or real windy, if they are hungry and hear prey screaming I think they will come in no matter the wind. Like has been stated they try to move in downwind as a survival tactic and prolly to try and identify what has the prey screaming.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah he was defently smart. Thanks youngdon on the complement.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just keep at it and remember the basics.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The best time to go predator calling is whenever you go. I have called in lots of stuff in terrible conditions and I have been skunked in near perfect conditons. You never know when a critter will be hungry or curious. I called a coyote the other day standing in a field out by an equestrian center showing a newbie how I blow a call standing 30 steps from the truck. We could have killed it easily. Now he thinks you just walk out and blow and they just appear.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I did that once when I first got my mouth call I was practicing howling and distressed rabbit sounds and looked up and had a coyote looking at me from like 50 yrds it amazed me lol it surprised me how far a call will travel in a 15mph wind


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Now he thinks you just walk out and blow and they just appear.


Oh Ed! Take it easy on the noob! I STILL think thats how it works!


----------

